# Aphids on my Crypts



## Khamul1of9 (Oct 25, 2005)

How do I get rid of these grey aphids attacking my Crypts and my Pistia all in the same tank?


----------



## Ghazanfar Ghori (Jan 27, 2004)

Ah yes. I had the same issue. Almost lost everything trying to go the 'safe' route. Ended up using commercial rose pesticide in very low dosage to kill the buggers off.


----------



## orlando (Feb 14, 2007)

Sorry, thought you had a different kind of crypt farm going...


----------



## kevin120477 (Nov 20, 2007)

I had this the same issue about two months ago. At that time, by using "Cypermethrin" in a very low dosage (1/1000) to kill the aphid.
It's no harm to the Crypts.


----------



## Stephan K. (Apr 30, 2006)

If you have a tank with for example livebearer or characin, put the plants into the tank for about two days and the fishes will solve your problem. You only have to take care of the substrate (covering with sand).

Stephan


----------



## Khamul1of9 (Oct 25, 2005)

I got rid of all the Pistia, therefore killing off 90% of the aphid population and am manually cleaning the leaves of my Crypts. 
The Crypts are in a tank with a Betta, will he eat them?
I've had these aphids before, they have attacked my _Collocasia, Anubias, Peltandra_ in the past. Got rid of them by manual cleaning. But crypts have soo many leaves.


----------



## Stephan K. (Apr 30, 2006)

My Bettas (brownorum and ibanorum) eat aphids.


----------

